# Networking >  Network is not working

## balramsinghb

HI
Any body tell me, when internet is working but networking is not working what is the problem

----------


## psuresh1982

May be your network cable not connected properly....

------------------
suresh

----------


## pattani_ccna

> HI
> Any body tell me, when internet is working but networking is not working what is the problem




check ur gateways Ping...
check ur DNS ping..
check ur firewall.

if u recive the messge " Sorry could not contact with sever " contact with your ISP...

if everything is work regulary than uninstall ur Anti Virus Software..

----------


## shakthivel_1

Hai tell me the informations 1st
r u connect internet through by network.
(or) single meachine.

----------

